

Popular images from Instagram everytime you open a new tab - designerboard
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/instagram-new-tab/mefnmmclgdhnmciegnfjcmdocgkeaplb#

======
V-2
Hm, I don't use Instagram, but even on the screenshots, most of these "popular
images" aren't something that I'd like to pop out at me. A guy with a puppy...
a duckface selfie... cheesy motivational quote... a TMZ cover page (???)... a
collage of basketball player snapshots (not even doing anything impressive)...

~~~
pavel_lishin
You might be more interested in this:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/more-
interestingne...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/more-
interestingness/ngddmdmkjnnefgggjnnnepijkcighifa)

Shows you images from Flickr deemed interesting.

~~~
nobrains
I use this: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-
go...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-google-
ma/bhloflhklmhfpedakmangadcdofhnnoh) (Google Earth images on new tab)

~~~
V-2
That's a cool one, definitely

------
jamesfisher
When I open a new tab, it's because I already have something in mind. I don't
need to be distracted from that. I changed my "new tab" view to a blank page.
Much better.

------
steakejjs
Cool idea but will this actually be good in practice. When I go on Instagram a
huge number of the popular images are NSFW with partial nudity or other things
I wouldn't like to see every time I open a new tab

~~~
designerboard
Right, I will check if Instagram has some NSFW filter on its API. Thanks for
the feedback!

------
logicalman
I would use it but then I couldn't make $0.10 donations to the impoverished
every time I open a new tab: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
for-a-cause/gi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-for-a-
cause/gibkoahgjfhphbmeiphbcnhehbfdlcgo?hl=en)

------
alimoeeny
Do I need another distraction from work?

~~~
andrew_leung
do i need another distraction before Hacker News?!

------
plg
I recently quit instagram, I was getting a TON of spam --- people I didn't
know making comments on my photos, mentioning me as if they knew me, inviting
me to events, to visit webpages, recommending products, etc etc. It was v.
creepy

------
jenhsun
I'm thinking if someone can program a chrome extension for
websites/system/network monitoring dashboard by opening a new tab will be
wonderful.

------
joeblau
This looks cool, but I don't see this overtaking Panda right now :).

~~~
pavel_lishin
Panda?

~~~
captn3m0
He was probably referring to [https://usepanda.com/](https://usepanda.com/)

~~~
walterbell
Why do all those sites allow Panda to "frame" them?

~~~
captn3m0
Panda is a chrome extension, and is not using iframes or custom stylesheets.
It probably uses official APIs wherever available.

